# Feeder Comets?



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

I want to feed my red belly piranha live fish for the first time. I only want to feed one fish to it and my local pet stores never have guppies so would feeder comets be okay?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

No. Do not feed it anytype of goldfish.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Feed em some mollies or a chichlid


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Many people are opposed to feeding goldfish b/c they have little nutritional value to your fish. They (along with any feeder) run the risk of disease and/or parasitic infection. Best practice is to set up a quarantine tank to make sure the fish is healthy before it gets feed to your P. You can also feed it heavy to gut-load it. With that said, I don't think feeding it one time will make a difference. I wouldn't let it become a staple food though.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Just try to stay away from fish that contain Thiaminase. This article has a good list for reference:
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_6/volume_6_1/thiaminase.htm

If it's just a one-time feeding... then don't get him a cheap 10 cent feeder goldfish... spend a few dollars and get him a nice healthy treat, like a pacu or tetra or something


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Just try to stay away from fish that contain Thiaminase. This article has a good list for reference:
> http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_6/volume_6_1/thiaminase.htm
> 
> If it's just a one-time feeding... then don't get him a cheap 10 cent feeder goldfish... spend a few dollars and get him a nice healthy treat, like a pacu or tetra or something


how about a rosy red minnow?
edit: because the guy at the bet store said only guppies and im not sure what else a red belly will eat


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

imanubnoob said:


> Just try to stay away from fish that contain Thiaminase. This article has a good list for reference:
> http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_6/volume_6_1/thiaminase.htm
> 
> If it's just a one-time feeding... then don't get him a cheap 10 cent feeder goldfish... spend a few dollars and get him a nice healthy treat, like a pacu or tetra or something


how about a rosy red minnow?
edit: because the guy at the bet store said only guppies and im not sure what else a red belly will eat
[/quote]

Quoted from the link I provided above:



> *Species that contain thiaminase*
> 
> Freshwater fish
> Family Cyprinidae (Minnows or carps):
> ...


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Just try to stay away from fish that contain Thiaminase. This article has a good list for reference:
> http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_6/volume_6_1/thiaminase.htm
> 
> If it's just a one-time feeding... then don't get him a cheap 10 cent feeder goldfish... spend a few dollars and get him a nice healthy treat, like a pacu or tetra or something


you mentioned tetra or pacu, could you give a specific breed because I want to watch the piranha enjoy a live fish but without risking his health


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

imanubnoob said:


> Just try to stay away from fish that contain Thiaminase. This article has a good list for reference:
> http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_6/volume_6_1/thiaminase.htm
> 
> If it's just a one-time feeding... then don't get him a cheap 10 cent feeder goldfish... spend a few dollars and get him a nice healthy treat, like a pacu or tetra or something


you mentioned tetra or pacu, could you give a specific breed because I want to watch the piranha enjoy a live fish but without risking his health
[/quote]

I was just throwing a couple of suggestions out there. Also, when I said "healthy", I mean to look at the fish tank when you buy the feeder and inspect for other sick or dead fish in the tank... floating dead fish, and other sick looking fish in a tank is not a good sign, and is an indicator that the other fish in that tank could also be sick. In general, your best bet is to get a feeder that the P can probably consume in its entirety - that is - something it can easily swallow with one or two bites. Less mess and leftovers to cleanup, or no mess at all. I am thinking a Mollie should work out fine for most P's, maybe a flame red one... I cant remember where I've read that the red color excites the P's even more, so I'd go with one with the red color.

My Mannie's tore up some Pacu's one time... but then I had Pacu heads floating around everywhere... which I had to then remove afterwards... but I know their personality and I know what they can usually handle... I don't know your fish's personality, so something smaller and easy to swallow is a good choice. So I say Molly (I think others mentioned that as well) as a final suggestion - if that's what you're looking for


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Mine seam to injoy ripping apart guppies and mollies, Thier still small tho.


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Just try to stay away from fish that contain Thiaminase. This article has a good list for reference:
> http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_6/volume_6_1/thiaminase.htm
> 
> If it's just a one-time feeding... then don't get him a cheap 10 cent feeder goldfish... spend a few dollars and get him a nice healthy treat, like a pacu or tetra or something


you mentioned tetra or pacu, could you give a specific breed because I want to watch the piranha enjoy a live fish but without risking his health
[/quote]

I was just throwing a couple of suggestions out there. Also, when I said "healthy", I mean to look at the fish tank when you buy the feeder and inspect for other sick or dead fish in the tank... floating dead fish, and other sick looking fish in a tank is not a good sign, and is an indicator that the other fish in that tank could also be sick. In general, your best bet is to get a feeder that the P can probably consume in its entirety - that is - something it can easily swallow with one or two bites. Less mess and leftovers to cleanup, or no mess at all. I am thinking a Mollie should work out fine for most P's, maybe a flame red one... I cant remember where I've read that the red color excites the P's even more, so I'd go with one with the red color.

My Mannie's tore up some Pacu's one time... but then I had Pacu heads floating around everywhere... which I had to then remove afterwards... but I know their personality and I know what they can usually handle... I don't know your fish's personality, so something smaller and easy to swallow is a good choice. So I say Molly (I think others mentioned that as well) as a final suggestion - if that's what you're looking for








[/quote]
thanks for the advice


----------

